# Blue regal?????



## jorgy (Nov 28, 2007)

I recently bought a Blue regal male But he does not look like the ones in the photos. This one is blue and resembles the reagal but has yellow egg spots. Is that right??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

"Blue Regal" is somewhat of a vague trade that was first used for the "Stuartgranti Mbenji Peacock" which is currently called Aulonocara koningsi. Would not be surprised if the trade name was used with any mostly blue peacock or hybrid.

As for eggspots with Aulonocara, they can come and go as a male grows up. You would need a pic. how large is this fish, a male I assume.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

noki said:


> "Blue Regal" is somewhat of a vague trade that was first used for the "Stuartgranti Mbenji Peacock" which is currently called Aulonocara koningsi. Would not be surprised if the trade name was used with any mostly blue peacock or hybrid.
> 
> As for eggspots with Aulonocara, they can come and go as a male grows up. You would need a pic. how large is this fish, a male I assume.


Also Blue Regal can apply for the "Aulonocara hansbaenschi Regal" (which I believe is really A. stuartgranti Cobue) or the A. stuartgranti Cobue Regal.

As noki said, a picture would be best.

~Ed


----------

